# Handpainted Ornaments



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for the compliments on the ornament I painted for Pat and Ava. Here is the one I did of Secret while I was recuperating from surgery.



















I had no idea that you would like my doodlings so much.

After Christmas -- when the ornaments go on sale, I will get bunches of them and do paintings on them and maybe I can donate them to AMA Rescue to sell at Nationals this year.

Also, I just might be doing some for several of you too.

If Edie thinks that they might sell at Nationals to help raise money for rescue, I would be honored to do several of them -- both boys and girls.

Do you think they might sell?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yes, absolutely I think they will def. sell. They are hand-made one of a kind originals and they are beautiful! Love the one you did of Secret too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let me know if I can help,I'll dontate a couple of my harness dresses. I love those hand painted ornaments...hint,hint....


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments on the ornament I painted for Pat and Ava. Here is the one I did of Secret while I was recuperating from surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh they will sell like hot cakes if you ask me....and no they are not doodlings they are works of art....just beautiful...Secret looks adorable.

I hope your feeling better and thanks for sharing your beautiful work with us at SM...

Take care, Lynda and Max (sends you kisses and hugs)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! You are very talented! They are gorgeous!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, they would absolutely sale, absolutely! I would love to have one, even if the malt wasn't Angel, but even more so if it was. "Doodling" my booty! You are very talented.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Lynn, those ornaments are simply beautiful. They would definitely sell! 
You are very talented


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, the ornament is beautiful!!! YES! You could and would sell them! No doubt about it! I would love to have you paint one of Snowball ... just name the price.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm just trying to think of something unique that might raise some rescue dollars.  I'm not thinking of selling them other than that.

But I'd be honored to do some of my favorite fluffs on SM. Hopefully they'll be ready by next Christmas. (Marie -- Snowball's siggy pic would be so cute on an ornament, imho.) 

When I'm ready to start doing them for my friends here, I'll pm you to see what color you would like the oranment to be.  And yes, Lynne, I will most certainly do one of Angel (maybe wearing) the holiday dress that I made for her SS Buddy to give to you a few years back.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well I think you should make them for all of us on SM and we can pay you and it can go to your rescue. I would buy one of Maxie in a heartbeat...do you do other dogs as well...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think they might raise more than just a few dollars. In my area, handpainted ornaments sell for upwards of $40 (with most in the $20-$30 range). Your dogs are so adorable - they are really too lifelike to be called doodles. I can show you a few doodles of dogs if you would like (I am telling you they are dogs because they looks like blobs!).

Secret and her little pink bed look adorable on your ornament - I like that it is different from Ava's. Keep painting because I can see these becoming very popular!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I really like the idea of painting them for those here on SM that want one and having the money go to rescue. That's a wonderful idea because, I enjoy painting these and because it's so important to give to our rescue organization. Not all fluffs are as lucky as the ones here on SM.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lynn your ornaments are beautiful. I too think they would sell any where. That's a great idea for raising money for rescue. Apparently there is no end to your talents. You amaze me. 
I hope you are feeling stronger and your treatment went well. Hugs.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I think that is a wonderful idea! I would treasure a hand painted ornament of Sophie and I would feel ever better that in a it would be helping rescue. I think you could make a decent amount of money to help out fluffs in need.

Lynn, you are so very talented. Gosh, I always wished I could draw and/or sing! Just ask my family, I wasn't blessed with either.





Lacie's Mom said:


> I really like the idea of painting them for those here on SM that want one and having the money go to rescue. That's a wonderful idea because, I enjoy painting these and because it's so important to give to our rescue organization. Not all fluffs are as lucky as the ones here on SM.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:forgive me::forgive me: GET OUT OF HERE!!! I bow to your talent. Lynn, are you sure you don't have a Wonder Woman cape and tights in your closet? :w00t: I was looking at the ornament that Ava got and thinking, "Boy I can't believe she found one that looks just like Ava." NO WONDER!!! You are amazing. I love the idea of a couple of ornaments going to the AMA raffle so that people other than us on SM get a chance to bid on them. You could send a couple of samples on display and then the winners could send you pix to personalize with their dogs face and name. And I love the idea of selling them to us on SM to raise money for rescues. I would love to see Tyler's little face adorn one. It's a win/win.:chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lynn those ornaments are beautiful. And the idea to sell them to make money for rescue is a great idea.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Well I think you should make them for all of us on SM and we can pay you and it can go to your rescue. I would buy one of Maxie in a heartbeat...do you do other dogs as well...


 
I second that!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn what can't you do you just seem to have endless talent? The ornament that you painted of Secret and of Ava are just gorgeous? :wub: I was going to pm you to find out where you ordered the ornament from. I think your ornaments will do extremly well at the AMA auction and i love the idea of you painting them and the money going to rescue. When your ready put me on the list to purchase 4. How are you feeling, i hope that your not overdoing it and that your getting stronger and stronger each and every day. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lynn those are beautiful!! wow!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> Oh, they would absolutely sale, absolutely! I would love to have one, even if the malt wasn't Angel, but even more so if it was. "Doodling" my booty! You are very talented.


Ya, what she said! 

There is such incredible talent here - yet so much discourse.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lynn I had to come back after viewing Ava's gifts. That ornament you did for Pat is just gorgeous! I bought some ornaments last year and have more ordered this year from a woman who paints Malts mostly on all sorts of things. When I saw Pat's ornament I thought she'd done it. It looks just like her work! Her ornaments are priced between $25 and $45 depending on the size. If you want the link to her site PM me. I can't believe you painted that ornament! You should paint all the time lady!! You are talented.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I really like the idea of painting them for those here on SM that want one and having the money go to rescue. That's a wonderful idea because, I enjoy painting these and because it's so important to give to our rescue organization. Not all fluffs are as lucky as the ones here on SM.


Lynn - if you were to do that I would buy one (or two) in a heartbeat!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn, your talent is amazing! What a fantastic idea to do these for the rescue... they'll sell like crazy!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Lynn, Your ornaments are beautiful!! You are very talented!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My nickname for you is "Powerhouse" LOL, my secret is out. I think raising money for rescue is a great idea and YES, are you kidding? they would definitely sell.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, that ornament is gorgeous!!! You are so talented! I would LOVE to buy one or two from you. I think your biggest problem is not going to be will they sell, but keeping up with the demand!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lynn I would love one of Lilly. Just name your price. I think they are beautiful and you have quite a talent. If you need funds for supplies just let me know.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> Lynn I would love one of Lilly. Just name your price. I think they are beautiful and you have quite a talent. If you need funds for supplies just let me know.


Ditto!:blush:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Lynn I had to come back after viewing Ava's gifts. That ornament you did for Pat is just gorgeous! I bought some ornaments last year and have more ordered this year from a woman who paints Malts mostly on all sorts of things. When I saw Pat's ornament I thought she'd done it. It looks just like her work! Her ornaments are priced between $25 and $45 depending on the size. If you want the link to her site PM me. I can't believe you painted that ornament! You should paint all the time lady!! You are talented.


 
Lynn, I've ordered from this woman too and I thought the same thing Elaine did. I think she's an amazing artist and I thought that ornament was probably from her. She's the one who did the artwork (logo) for the Nationals this past May. 
You can certainly put me down for an ornament and I love that the money would go to rescue. :thumbsup:
You really are amazing but where do you find the time to do all you do?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That is SO VERY beautiful, Lynn!

Thanks for sharing

(hugs)

Kat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW, you really are very talented!! You didn't just paint a Malt ...you really captured the individual Malt!!

Here's something to consider.... instead of only selling a generic Malt ornament at the Specialty, what if you offered a limited number of ornaments that were done from a photo of the winners' Malts. You could have parameters ... All photos must be to you by a certain date to guarantee delivery by Dec. 1. You could limit the number to whatever you feel you could handle. Perhaps you could also have some generic ones there for those who just want a generic Malt. But the custom photos I would think would be very popular. You could easily get $25 or more each for custom ones.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lynn, the ornaments are GORgeous!!! Would they sell? Umm....I think you are going to be over-run by people wanting ornaments (me included!) The artwork on there is amazing, and I am sure you could raise SO much money for rescue!!! I would also love to have one of my babies....whatever price to compensate your supplies, and cover the donation to rescue.

I agree with Susan, you are Wonder Woman!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG Lynn they are darling....I just love them:wub:...I need some..:blush: Once I get settle with our move I will have to contact you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> WOW, you really are very talented!! You didn't just paint a Malt ...you really captured the individual Malt!!
> 
> Here's something to consider.... instead of only selling a generic Malt ornament at the Specialty, what if you offered a limited number of ornaments that were done from a photo of the winners' Malts. You could have parameters ... All photos must be to you by a certain date to guarantee delivery by Dec. 1. You could limit the number to whatever you feel you could handle. Perhaps you could also have some generic ones there for those who just want a generic Malt. But the custom photos I would think would be very popular. You could easily get $25 or more each for custom ones.


 
:goodpost:

LYNN GOD HAS GIFTED YOU WITH SO MANY TALENTS, I LOVE THE ORNAMENTS


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur calling that a doodle? that is amazing , u r soo talented , i love them ! they r amazing... of course they would sell!!! i too would love one!!! and i love the idea of buying n the money going to rescue , awesome idea!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They would definitely sell...I wouldn't hesitate to buy one for one minute.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Lynn, see what you started and if you need any help with supplies let me know and I will gladly help out. I can buy alot of ornaments different colors on boxing day in Canada like your black friday...and sent them too you. Plus the ornaments are not only for xmas you can display it on one of those hangy thingys...I have a couple all ready for your first sale....name your price Lynn rember we have the same name...kidding....auction them off....no I would get outbid...lol..Plus not only ornaments the possiblities are endless....your so so talented. Also think of all the money for the rescues....


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Lynn, that ornament is gorgeous!!! You are so talented! I would LOVE to buy one or two from you. I think your biggest problem is not going to be will they sell, but keeping up with the demand!:HistericalSmiley:


I agree! Lynn, you are amazing! Haley can still wear the beautiful dress you made for our SS last year:wub:
Please PM me if you decide to do this, I would love one of your handpainted ornaments and it would be awesome helping less unfortunate
pets in the process:thumbsup:

Celena


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

SOOOOO GORGEOUS LYNN!! :chili::chili: love them!!:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I would pay good money for those!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I am also gobsmacked by your talent...both the ornaments you have shown are gorgeous! They are paintings not doodles...wow!!!! *clapping*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW Lynn....what talent! These will be a hit for sure!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm just trying to think of something unique that might raise some rescue dollars.  I'm not thinking of selling them other than that.
> 
> But I'd be honored to do some of my favorite fluffs on SM. Hopefully they'll be ready by next Christmas. (Marie -- Snowball's siggy pic would be so cute on an ornament, imho.)
> 
> When I'm ready to start doing them for my friends here, I'll pm you to see what color you would like the oranment to be.  And yes, Lynne, I will most certainly do one of Angel (maybe wearing) the holiday dress that I made for her SS Buddy to give to you a few years back.


Lynn, I would love that. I can mail a check any time to you. Just PM me. 

I can tell you right now ... the ornament will be placed where everyone can enjoy and admire it ... all year long ... not only at Christmas. Life is too short to admire your beautiful ornaments only during the holiday season.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

What a natural talent. I simply love them!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I would order one of Lizzie and, if you can do greyhounds, Rhaegar too! You are a wonderful person to donate the money to rescue. You'll have so many orders you'll have to start Jan. 1 just to finish up before Christmas next year! LOL. If you are willing to do this, just let me know. I will not mind sending money to pay for supplies plus paying for the ornaments so that malt rescues can be helped. Without rescue, I wouldn't have my little Lizzie!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

DO I THINK??? I Know they will sell! I'd buy one!




Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments on the ornament I painted for Pat and Ava. Here is the one I did of Secret while I was recuperating from surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

_Lynn the ornaments are beautiful.You will definitely sell them.Question is will you be able to keep up w_th the demand?


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Lynn, you are so talented, I too think, if you have the time, this would be a great chance to give to the rescue and also making your SM members honored by your talent. But if you do decided to do any, please let me know....


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Lynn, if you ever decide to do this, please let me know. Your talent is amazing, your work is beautiful. I would love to order one for each of my animals, but especially my Harlow, Bailey and Roxy.


----------

